# ULTIMATE MARINE PREDATOR



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its a nice fish


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'm assuming it's a cuda from the title?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a small specie of cuda?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a barracuda....today i fed it some feeders..snap those sucker in half.loving this dude.glad i got one again


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You should hand feed it.







J/k How big is that sucker gonna get in your tank? I imagine it's gonna be one mean ass mofo. Congrads. I like it!


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

wow nice fish,
can't wait to see a vid of that one


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i dont knwo if there all the same, but from what i hear they can get to be like 7ft long and need like a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cuda


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

A seven foot cuda would require a tank in the 10,000 gallon range+


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

that thing looks like a beast it would be hella cool if you got a video on live aquraia you can get moray eels and snowflake eels that grow 6 feet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this guy is awesome..trust me i will get a video of this guy chomping on food.its a great barricuda.YES THIS MONSTER GETS HUGE.but i do have an escape clause on him.somebody i know will take him in..so i can chance him in my aquarium..but i do HIGHLY recommand if somebody interested in one to make sure they can house it properly.they become giants and very hardy fishs.so if bought plan on it living for a very long time.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Wild congrats on your new beast dude









Its written 500 gallons or bigger tank for adult specimen.










Your friend plan to keep it in swimming pool, right?

Oh man.. when are you going to upload that video, can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice addition Raf!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i am speechless! beautiful addition. if you dont mind me asking, where did you pick him up and what size tank is he in? do you plan to keep him for life?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that thing is awsome


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

damnt..I hate when people post previews..I like to see the move thing right away lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice dood, enjoy him!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

you can always eat it if it gets too big :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

will do..and congrads on your tank business bobme..maybe you might be doing his future enclosure.....


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Great!
I wish I get one soon. But my tank is just 100G.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Weres the video Raf?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not as cool as freshwater cudas...









Just kidding! They are incredible! I think people look at the freshwater
cudas as monsters (which they aren't) because of how these monsters
tear food apart!

I've seen footage in the sea of a cuda shredding food, should be 
interesting to see a close up aquarium view!!!

Also, I remember playing cat and mouse (unintentionally) with cudas
while I've snorkeled before. They seem curious and possibly intelligent.
How does that relate to the behavior you've seen?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

How big is the tank?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It was all a bluff huh Raf!?!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he's in a 100g at the moment.he'll be moving into a very large tank...he's very docile..lol..he gets pushed around by the french angel..but when it comes to feeding time it an awesome feeding show..the other day he scaried the be-jesus out of me..i was picking up the lighthood to throw some prawns into the tank..were out of nowhere he jumped out and snatched the prawn out from my hand..at least a 4-5 inches jump out of the water..totally unexpected and scaried the crap out of me..made me fall back...i do have some small recording of feeding time..hopefully they be posted soon..


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Hey thepack

What size tank are u moving the cuda into?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

the PACK please post the video..I really want to see it..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How long would a 75gal tank be enough for a small cude untill its time to get rid of him?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

kouma said:


> How long would a 75gal tank be enough for a small cude untill its time to get rid of him?


 imo if you can't make plans to keep it for life don't even think about getting one. There are very few people who can provide enough space for a 7' fish, if any other than public aquariums with £millions to spend on a tank.

What size tank has your friend got you are giving it to?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> untill its time to get rid of him?


This part of your statement is cause for a bit of concern. I second Wolffish's sentiments.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

by that I meant sell him, to someone with 200+ SW tank.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

kouma said:


> by that I meant sell him, to someone with 200+ SW tank.


 well thats noi better. There are very very few people willing to take huge fish. Do you realise how many phonecalls aquariums and zoos get from people saying they have a snake or monitor that got too big please help me. They have already taken as many as they can. Unless you already know someone who can take it then don't get one. and btw 200g is way too small, you need about 10,000g. Also if i had a tank that big i would jut buy a small fish and let it grow but maybe i'm different.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I understand and agree with everything you said







but they are just damn amazing predators. I once fished one 1-2 ft long, and I swear by the time I reeled it to shore it was more than half eaten (6-8" left) !! and 4 -5 other baracudas were following it..now c'mon were in the world can you find a fish more ignorant of everything around it except for food.

check this pic..the are soo damn beautiful too


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they are deffiantely cool fish. How big do fw cudas get? and what sze tank do they need? and can they be kept with anything else? 
I know exaclty what you mean, i have got a wolffish which i bought the same day i joined this site (i really hate my usernam now, can i change it? Its in a 55g and i wish i had something else. I'm gonna give it until its full grown and see if its still cool to have, it is fun to watch it catch fish but i can't afford 60p a fish to feed it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cuda video


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

hmmm..

*Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:

You do not have permission to view this topic *

cant open it..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> hmmm..
> 
> *Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> ...


 i forgot to mentioned that this video is located in the non-piranha video section.but in order to view it..you have to type a password before viewing.."agreed" is the password.enjoy


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

thx...

Thats one nice nice video Pack, have to love that eel.... I'd love to get one but... I doubt it would play nice..







to many to small creatures in there... that's beauty of reef tank, but can't have it all I guess.

Can you inlight us how quickly that cuda grows and how long is it going to take for it to outgrow the tank?

Also some time if you are in the mood maybe to give some cool tank specs..
it is kinda crowded in there, all large preds. i bet they make sh*t loads of waste..
How do you clean all that mess?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the cuda can grows fast depending on feeding..i had one that once grew two feet within a year.fast.more food the faster they grow..so with this one i have him on a every two to three day feeding.and i only feed prawns,occasially i throw in a feeder or two to do a feeding video.but thats rarely.he is about 8 inches at the moment,and i had him over three months now.the tank he resides in is a regular 100gallon tank..(theres a large tank/pond for him in the future)

space wise..theres plenty of space in the tank.the camera shots and fish scurring for food makes the tank look small..(i'll take a full shot of the tank so you can view)

waste-theres alot of it..lol..but i have a great filtration system..i have a wet/dry(40 gallon tank) and a 240 phanton skimmer that works superb.keeps my tank crystal clear.also as i mentioned i feed my fish every two to three days...there is no such thing as overfeeding..so the ammonia and nitrites are always on check..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

heres the skimmer


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I want to see the video but nothing happens..it says page cannot be found when i try to open or download the file..

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

theres a large tank/pond for him in the future

bizarre, recently I was admiring them.... I was in Portugal and used chance to see Oceanario de lisaboa suppose to be Europe biggest public aquarium www.oceanario.pt..Great project, by company called Chermayeff, Sollogub and Poole, Inc (check out their work of art http://csp-architects.com/projects.htm )
They have big shoal in main display, just to impressive.

yes, pics would be great...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> I want to see the video but nothing happens..it says page cannot be found when i try to open or download the file..
> 
> HELP PLEASE!





> i forgot to mentioned that this video is located in the non-piranha video section.but in order to view it..you have to type a password before viewing.."agreed" is the password.enjoy


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I SAW IT..Its beautiful, I love it man, I love cudas!


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

heres mine just got him yesterday 30 bucks hell yeahhh he has eaten 14 red rosies so far

thats what Im talking about!!!!!!


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

closer


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

haha nice baby cuda... what size tank is that and when do u plan on putting him in a bigger one


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn only 30 bucks..I wish they sell them in Canada.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

chromeflames said:


> heres mine just got him yesterday 30 bucks hell yeahhh he has eaten 14 red rosies so far
> 
> thats what Im talking about!!!!!!


 Bad ass or not, no match for that clown trigger (in an aquarium), watch out!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> How big do fw cudas get? and what sze tank do they need? and can they be kept with anything else?


Regarding this, see the long thread I did in the species profiles (characins, acestrorhynchus,...), they are only fast and silvery like sw cudas, not mean, big, or with cutting teeth.


----------

